# Best smallie day ever



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

What a day..caught 6 smallies over 14" and found a new technique...these fish were all caught deep in fast water on plastics and pulled, like crazy..



















































_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Those are some nice fishes there...... Great job.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Couple more from this morning
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Good job! 

You gotta love this time of the year when the weather and fish cooperate.

Hopefully, the scattered thrunderstorms stay away and I can finish things up at work in time to get out for a few hours this evening.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

those wouldn't happen to be north chagrin bronzebacks would they?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope.....all in Cleveland city limits

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice fish man!!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Those are some very nice smallies, what bait were you using??


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Senkos....which are really hitting my wallet hard this year but they are so amazing..caught this one yesterday









WLAngler said:


> Those are some very nice smallies, what bait were you using??




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Senkos....which are really hitting my wallet hard this year but they are so amazing..caught this one yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you fishing those senkos? Color, size, action, , weghted unweighted, size weight? Area you fished them in, you said deep current, over rocks, gravel??

Thanks, I'm interested because I had a lot of good smallies on senkos last year!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

PM sent...i throw my lures into the current at fords or rapids and let it swing into the tailout...kinda like swinging a fly but on a much larger more effective scale

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Went out after work and got a few today...they loved the hula grub...i know there not the monsters ot on erie but still fun
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ain't nothing wrong with those smallies!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good weekend












































_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome catches! I still need to get out and fish for some smallies.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice Smallies man, I got 8 in 2 hours this afternoon.. those pigs are still runnin...ye ha !!!!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

piedmont smallie!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice smallie!....were you targeting them?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

erie smallies 
















from inland lakes
























smallies make me happy


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Good weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you weren't fishing with IKE on CITY LIMITS FISHING!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

haha....I would outfish iaconelli out there any day lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

love this pic....couldn't believe how small the fish was after the fight it put up....I love smallmouth!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

That pic you took in front of the RnR HoF should be published. If I were you I'd send it to the Plain Dealer, among other places. One of the best fishing pics I've seen here. That's a special photo. Good work.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah but jcu, look at how far his elbows are bent, its clear that fish isnt nearly as big as the picture is making it out to be. if you measure from the top of the rocknroll hall of fame to the mid section of that fish, that smallie would measure 60 or 70 feet long and weigh a few tons! he should have held it closer to the building in order to give it proper scale! lol


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like you had a blast,betcha can't wait to try and duplicate that kinda day again.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah but jcu, look at how far his elbows are bent, its clear that fish isnt nearly as big as the picture is making it out to be. if you measure from the top of the rocknroll hall of fame to the mid section of that fish, that smallie would measure 60 or 70 feet long and weigh a few tons! he should have held it closer to the building in order to give it proper scale! lol


I think it's an 11.5 lb Smallie!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

so hard to tell, look how huge his hands are. they look like they could crush the rocknroll hall of fame. seriously, its a great pic, im just sick of people bashing guys for taking photos of fish that actually make a fish look great. that "go-go gadget arm" bull crap. if your honest about the weight then you should want to make the fish as big as possible in a picture. why on earth would you want it to look as small as possible?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> so hard to tell, look how huge his hands are. they look like they could crush the rocknroll hall of fame. seriously, its a great pic, im just sick of people bashing guys for taking photos of fish that actually make a fish look great. that "go-go gadget arm" bull crap. if your honest about the weight then you should want to make the fish as big as possible in a picture. why on earth would you want it to look as small as possible?


I'm the same way...I really don't care how big it is...I enjoy looking at the fish, seeing the different colors, patterns, and marks! Then, when you can also take pics with a landmark or scenery from nature, it's even more enjoyable!

I enjoy looking at local fish so much that I recently converted my 125 gallon aquarium to native species....right now I have (6) 2" yellow perch and (4) 1.5" 'gills from Urbana Fish Farms and I'm looking for a couple fingerling Walleye and Smallies that have been started on Cichlid pellets.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Intimidator - Trust me, keep the bass out of your native aquarium.
They eat so much and grow so fast it's disgusting. Not to mention they will terrorize, if not eat all the other fish.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

too true....i always thought that bass would be cool in a tank....i had a bullhead 2 bg's and a bunch of shiners I was going to use as bait...one week later...i had a few minnows....and the bg's and bullhead looked stressed....took all the fish put them back into the pond...tank has been empty since


creekcrawler said:


> Intimidator - Trust me, keep the bass out of your native aquarium.
> They eat so much and grow so fast it's disgusting. Not to mention they will terrorize, if not eat all the other fish.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I hear ya. Many years ago, I had a fingerling smallie and a largemouth in my 150 gallon. Both started out @ 2" long.
In 6 months they were over 8" long. I timed them once - they ate 4 dozen minnows in 45 seconds flat! You're way better seining darters and such for a native tank.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> I hear ya. Many years ago, I had a fingerling smallie and a largemouth in my 150 gallon. Both started out @ 2" long.
> In 6 months they were over 8" long. I timed them once - they ate 4 dozen minnows in 45 seconds flat! You're way better seining darters and such for a native tank.


Alright then...please help me find my way through this....I was told if they were pellet fed they would not grow as fast...but I also don't want a tank of stressed out fish...what are my options with perch and 'gills or should I just stay with them? I just want to sit back and enjoy watching a native tank...thats is at peace!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I need to catch some more nice smallies and get this thread back on track lol


Intimidator said:


> Alright then...please help me find my way through this....I was told if they were pellet fed they would not grow as fast...but I also don't want a tank of stressed out fish...what are my options with perch and 'gills or should I just stay with them? I just want to sit back and enjoy watching a native tank...thats is at peace!




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> I need to catch some more nice smallies and get this thread back on track lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Just PM me and help me out!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Oops. Yeah, this thread kinda went off track.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back on track


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh. The green tube strikes again!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice....not a a smallie but fought like one









BigDaddy300 said:


> Back on track




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang the wife got me lol









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Nice....not a a smallie but fought like one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish! You gotta love that wacky rigged senko


----------



## ~ )*(((((><{ GIO (Jun 28, 2011)

anyone know who's this fishing216 guy is? he seems new at the game!..LOL


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Change your user ID....or I will stop letting you catch bass : )


~ )*(((((>
[I said:


> OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors[/I]


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heehee, careful!

Letting the wife on the website will just lead to your harassment.

Look out for mine as "Perch Goddess". 

Nice catch! She catches bigger fish than you, and probably prettier
than you too.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha.....not my wife its my buddy lol


creekcrawler said:


> Heehee, careful!
> 
> Letting the wife on the website will just lead to your harassment.
> 
> ...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just putting all my fishing in this thread...got out yesterday for 14 HRS! started fishing wellington 730...caught some on yum dingers and 5" senkos yay...a couple decent ones....got sick of fishing that way and decided I was going to throw spinnerbaits...put a hula grub trailer on it and caught about 10 bass on(only caught 1 on a spinner my whole life) then decided to pack it up.and head to cleveland harbor lol....caught quite a few there...exhausting and now quite sunburned























_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

dude! love mushroomhead, nice shirt!


----------

